
Show HN: Instant Varnish Cache for fast static sites,WordPress,death hug and more - jjoe
https://www.cachoid.com/
======
jjoe
I'm this guy who lurks in online forums and would jump in to help random
people with their "server load" and "slow page loading" issues. The magic was
in seeing that load drop from 100+ to single digits with snappier page loads.
I knew this was something others could benefit from but also knew it was going
to be a tough thing to build and scale. Challenge accepted! So I set out to
build Cachoid. I paused work on it some months ago in order to finish off some
other business I had started earlier.

I'm bootstrapped so I'm grateful in advance for feedback, comments, things I
need to improve, and things you need to see before you seriously consider
using something like this.

 _Outline_ :

0\. Instant Varnish Cache nodes (< 10s) with ready-to-go VCLs you can spin
from an _increasing_ number of locations; each node runs inside its own
container

1\. Four 21-days trials. To hell with credit cards!

2\. Simple API endpoint to get page cache status, push new VCLs, purge, upload
TLS/SSL certificates, push HTML files (Varnish hosted).

3\. ModSecurity rules a click away

4\. WordPress, AWS S3, Github.io, and file/static hosting (HTML-uploaded files
cached inside your Varnish instance) VCLs. So Cachoid will memory-cache your
"backends" and serve them like hot pancakes

5\. E2EE is a few clicks away if you have an TLS/SSL cert. It's rough around
the edges but works

6\. Internal & external monitoring of nodes

7\. Google 2FA to access your Cachoid account

8\. Stripe subscription, one-time Paypal & Stripe, Bitcoin (through Stripe)

9\. Other features I haven't listed that I feel would make me sound like a car
salesman like load balancing and auto resource upgrade (I almost tricked you
there, see?)

10\. Check out this page if you're curious. It has screen shots and articles:
[https://www.cachoid.com/support](https://www.cachoid.com/support)

 _Some uses cases_ :

1\. Survive the hug of death (HN, Reddit, etc) with high flying colors

2\. Cache static sites, S3 "sites", github.io, etc. Smooth out the sporadic
speed issues

3\. Cache CMS sites like WordPress

4\. Cache certain API endpoints

